

Strangers on the Internet Are Listening to People's Phone Voice Commands - vilhelm_s
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/strangers-on-the-internet-are-listening-to-peoples-phone-voice-commands

======
vilhelm_s
I thought this was interesting because when the Samsung smart-tv terms of
service was being discussed, lots of people said that was making a mountain of
a molehill, and that if you just read between the lines they were simply
talking about voice recognition quality control. But apparently, in some
contextss even voice recognition quality control can be problematic.

